# Critter Nation: Double or Single?



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am getting two baby females in a few weeks and was wondering thoughts on the Critter Nation Single? I currently have a cage from previous ratties, but it isn't the most stable and somewhat inconvenient to clean, with a plastic bottom. It just seems so much smaller than the one I have now (28Lx17.5Dx31.5H). 

Will the single critter nation be comfortable and ample space for two young girls, or should I wait and save up for the DCN?







This is my current cage from back when I had two boys in it (had just done a cage cleaning, so most of the stuff was in the wash)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

More room is always better! But if you get a single now, you can always get the addon and make it a double in the future.

A single is PLENTY of room for 2 girls. I'd say between 4-6 females are fine in a single depending on your rats and use of space. Critternations are quite large.

Critter Nation 1 Level: 36"L x 24"W x 39"H
Critter Nation 2 Levels: 36"L x 24"W x 63"H


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

A single critter nation is enough for 5 rats. I personally got a double even though I had only 3 female rats (only 2 now). I got a double for my 3 neutered males too. I would get a single now if I were you. You could still save for an add on later on. Also if you were to use PayPal Credit, there is a 6 months free financing- as long as you pay back the whole amount within 6 months, there is no interest rate. With shipping and taxes, it would be about $180, so you will have to pay 180/6=$30/month for 6 months to get a double critter nation now. 

http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I went for a double because Amazon had it for less than five dollars more than the single (where's the sense in that?) and loved it. If you're worried about money the single is plenty big for two and if access and cleaning are what you're worried about with your previous babies then the CN would be great.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> A single critter nation is enough for 5 rats. I personally got a double even though I had only 3 female rats (only 2 now). I got a double for my 3 neutered males too. I would get a single now if I were you. You could still save for an add on later on. Also if you were to use PayPal Credit, there is a 6 months free financing- as long as you pay back the whole amount within 6 months, there is no interest rate. With shipping and taxes, it would be about $180, so you will have to pay 180/6=$30/month for 6 months to get a double critter nation now.
> 
> http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


I tried doing that and paypal turned me down lmao  

Honestly i don't really understand (I just pretend to adult). My number is too low. I'm not in debt & we outright own a car and a house.... 
But for people who get approved that seems like such an awesome deal.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> I tried doing that and paypal turned me down lmao  Honestly i don't really understand (I just pretend to adult). My number is too low. I'm not in debt & we outright own a car and a house.... But for people who get approved that seems like such an awesome deal.


Umm, not sure how they make their decision. I know they don't report to credit agencies, so even a late payment won't impact your credit score. I don't think they even look at your fico score, I don't remember seeing a hard inquiry on my credit report from PayPal.


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

I just got approved for a new Chase Visa from Amazon, which gives me a $80 gift card. It makes the single cage only $46.99 for me, which is what I am considering doing. I can't really justify spending $120+ for a new cage right now since I already have on that works just fine, I'm just lazy and picky haha. I think I will be doing the single, since I can get it for so cheap and it's free shipping since I have Prime. Plus I am getting my girls in 9 days so I need to be guaranteed that it will be here in time for me to put together and set up.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> More room is always better! But if you get a single now, you can always get the addon and make it a double in the future.
> 
> A single is PLENTY of room for 2 girls. I'd say between 4-6 females are fine in a single depending on your rats and use of space. Critternations are quite large.
> 
> ...


The single is only 24 inches high without the stand and the double is 48 without the stand. The stand adds on 15 inches.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I *PROMISE YOU*, once you get a Critter Nation, you will come to hate your existing cage! I think probably everyone here will agree with me. 

You'll see! You'll see!


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

The single CN is ordered and should be here wednesday! With the coupon, i ended up spending a grand total of $55 with tax on it! And I am selling my old cage for $60 so I basically spend nothing on the cage  Excited for it to arrive so I can assemble and set up the girls' new cage!!!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Now for the hard part, WAITING for it to arrive lol.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Have a rubber hammer ready


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

No, the hard part is assembling it. Have fun.


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't have a rubber mallet, unfortunately, but I am very crafty at making things work. I am going to cover my hammer with shock absorbing material, which will make the surface area larger as well. 

And InuLing, the real hard part is waiting for my ratties to come home!!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

mghemm437 said:


> I don't have a rubber mallet, unfortunately, but I am very crafty at making things work. I am going to cover my hammer with shock absorbing material, which will make the surface area larger as well.
> 
> And InuLing, the real hard part is waiting for my ratties to come home!!!


I didn't have a rubber mallet and instead I used a like 2-3lb rubber hand weight lol


----------



## keegen456 (Mar 2, 2016)

I put my critter nation together by myself. It was a bit annoying but not terribly hard. I did have to use a hammer wrapped in a towel to get one section to fit right. My biggest problem was putting the bottom shelf piece in the place of the bottom of the cage and then having to take the whole thing apart to fix it 😭


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

keegen456 said:


> I put my critter nation together by myself. It was a bit annoying but not terribly hard. I did have to use a hammer wrapped in a towel to get one section to fit right. My biggest problem was putting the bottom shelf piece in the place of the bottom of the cage and then having to take the whole thing apart to fix it 😭


I know it is soooo annoying. I had my husband to help me, but somehow we had it wrong and had to take a few pieces apart. READ the instructions very well, lol.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

keegen456 said:


> My biggest problem was putting the bottom shelf piece in the place of the bottom of the cage and then having to take the whole thing apart to fix it 


I put mine together by myself, too. That part was kind of like a balancing act! 

I have two rubber mallets........somewhere. We moved 2 years ago, and then moved again 2 months later. Most of my tools have been in storage. We have two garage size storage rooms. I had everything organized so I would know where to find stuff. My husband 're-organized'. I haven't been able to find ANYTHING since then.  But..... he _was_ trying to help.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (Mar 25, 2016)

I bought a dented one from Amazon Warehouse and some dumb-dumb had obviously tried to hammer the pegs through the square holes with the little plastic shipping pieces still in it. I had a few pieces I had to straighten out with pliers and a regular hammer. So, putting mine together was pretty dang annoying. Though, it wouldn't have been much fun even without the damage.. lol


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

My Critter nation arrived this afternoon! Took me a while to get it set up, one of the side panels did NOT want to go in the peg, even with using a padded hammer. The shelf pan also came cracked, so I am hoping they will either send me a new one or a partial refund. It is still functional, just the side was cracked with a piece missing. So excited to get my girls Tuesday!!!


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks awesome! Hope your babies like the wheel. Mine don't like wheels :/ Are you gonna line the pans with fleece?


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

Only one of my girls (I now have 4) use the wheel. I'm not lining with fleece, it's too smelly even with a litter box. Keep the pans bare and wipe it down at least once a day. I may be getting 3" high metal pans soon, since the girls keep chewing the plastic ones. I may use some bedding at that point


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

mghemm437 said:


> Only one of my girls (I now have 4) use the wheel. I'm not lining with fleece, it's too smelly even with a litter box. Keep the pans bare and wipe it down at least once a day. I may be getting 3" high metal pans soon, since the girls keep chewing the plastic ones. I may use some bedding at that point


I use carpet mats I get at the dollar store. During the week I use the vacuum or a dustpan and then at the end of the week they go in the washer. I have several sets (two fit pretty well side by side in the big tray, one for the small tray) so one air dries while the other is being used. One set has lasted me about 4 months so far. At four months I'm seeing some fraying at the edges but they're still going strong.


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

jlhummel said:


> I use carpet mats I get at the dollar store. During the week I use the vacuum or a dustpan and then at the end of the week they go in the washer. I have several sets (two fit pretty well side by side in the big tray, one for the small tray) so one air dries while the other is being used. One set has lasted me about 4 months so far. At four months I'm seeing some fraying at the edges but they're still going strong.


How is the smell? My girls aren't very great at keeping their pee in the litter box :/


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

jlhummel said:


> I use carpet mats I get at the dollar store. During the week I use the vacuum or a dustpan and then at the end of the week they go in the washer. I have several sets (two fit pretty well side by side in the big tray, one for the small tray) so one air dries while the other is being used. One set has lasted me about 4 months so far. At four months I'm seeing some fraying at the edges but they're still going strong.


Do the mats have an anti-slipping underneath layer? Do your rat leave it alone or sleep under it?


----------



## DragonGate (May 3, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> The single is only 24 inches high without the stand and the double is 48 without the stand. The stand adds on 15 inches.


This was really helpful to know how much of the height is actual cage space for a rat occupancy calculator, thank you muches. I have a single CN coming from Petco, and the Rat Manor they currently live in will become a fallback cage, like for the weekend of the 4th where I have to board them at the vet's. Much as I'd like to take them with me to meet my folks in Colorado, but eight hours in the car didn't seem to be in Timmy and Jerry's best interests.

I like the carpet mat idea, I'll have to figure as I go the best way for me to keep things clean and give them soft things on the shelves. Probably start in the immediate with putting the metal bottom pan of the Rat Manor inside the Critter Nation with their bedding and go from there.


----------

